# Hay Delivery in Whitney, TX.



## msr976 (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure if i picked the right category but i am looking for Hay Delivery in Whitney, TX. I own some land and have lots of large round bales that i need to transport to clients. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## msr976 (Jul 4, 2017)

Or does anyone know how to find delivery drivers? I am new at this and am having trouble finding delivery drivers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

How many bales are you needing hauled? How far do you need the bales hauled? Do you have a loader tractor & what do you think bales weigh? What size are they(4x5 or larger)? Do clients have a loader for unloading


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

msr976 said:


> Or does anyone know how to find delivery drivers? I am new at this and am having trouble finding delivery drivers.


Do you have truck/trailer & just need a driver?


----------



## msr976 (Jul 4, 2017)

For the current customer, i am needing 50 bales hauled from one side of the lake to the other. i have a 60hp tractor for loading, no truck or trailer. i am looking for someone to load and haul and unload until i am able to get my own equipment. no time frame on that. they are 4x5.5 round bales. weigh between 1000 to 1100 pounds each. client should have tractor for unloading.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I know 3 different individuals that haul rd bales for the public. I'll send you a PM with my phone number.

Jim


----------

